# Big sister's world record White Bass!



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Big sister wanted her chance to catch "her world record", so we went yesterday. She is now in the record book also!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL, nice catch!


----------

